

Show HN: My Microsoft internship project went open source - kubov
http://winphonewebdriver.codeplex.com/

======
kubov
During summer I was working on Selenium support for the Windows Phone
platform, the implementation was successful enough to be released under an
open source license. I'd be really happy to answer your questions, since I
know that many of you folks are using Selenium in your day-to-day jobs.

~~~
jbigelow76
Congrats on the release of a successful project. Under limitations you have
"no touch automation", does this mean this project doesn't support XAML based
apps? Is it's primary focus on testing WebView based apps or am I
misunderstanding its capabilities?

~~~
kubov
That's correct. You cannot automate Windows Phone application with this tool,
sorry. Our goal was to automate web interface. You can simply navigate to any
page, and automate typing, clicking, etc. By no support for touching we
understand no possibility to generate touching events (swiping, pinch for
zoom, etc.). You can simulate more generic ones like clicking though . Lack of
this feature is caused pretty closed sandbox in which applications are
running, since this driver is just regular windows phone app (no hacks
included) I cannot do anything more than other apps.

Thank you for kind words.

------
yeezul
Microsoft? Open-source? Are you sure you worked for Microsoft? /s

~~~
kubov
Yes, I'm sure :-) It's quite unusual, though.

